
Show HN: Good use of Covid-19 social distancing spare time dev projects - kkielhofner
Once I got done scrubbing my entire house down for the third time I got to looking around for some potentially fun development projects to make use of my (ample) time indoors.<p>What fun stuff have you gotten around to these days?
======
brettkromkamp
Doubling-down on my (open source) knowledge management application:
[https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)

------
kkielhofner
I'll go first:

[https://github.com/krisk84/RetroPie-
Setup](https://github.com/krisk84/RetroPie-Setup)

